# Johann Christoph Friedrich Bach



## clavichorder

Naxos has a few really good symphonies out by Christoph Friedrich. Like the other Bach sons, he's solid as can be, he has a sort of compellingly mechanical sound. He's more contrapuntal than J.C. but more Viennese than Carl Phillip in these symphonies I have. Worth checking out, since as is typical of a Bach son, he's better than just about all the other minor composers of the time.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Well put. I have several CDs of music by JCF Bach. I can also recommend this one.

Freiburger Barockorchester (on period instruments)/Gottfried von der Goltz


----------



## haydnfan

The Freiburger is one of my favorite orchestras, I should check out that recording, I don't have anything by JCF Bach.


----------



## presto

I believe he composed 20 symphonies but only 7 survive, sad as they are fine works.


----------

